# Whats the deal with used workbenches?



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I bought my house last year and since then have been working my ass off trying to renovate the entire interior. Since most of it has been general carpentry and whatnot my "shop" in the garage has mostly been a dumping ground for tools. At some point this will be a proper shop with proper benches but for now I've been working off of a couple of folding tables. That being said i'd love to have a good bench so i can have that available when needed, however if I spent the time and money to build the bench I want SWMBO would blow a gasket for not making the same strides inside.

So I've been browsing the craigger as I always do, seeing if anyone ever has a good bench they are trying to get rid of, but every thing I ever see (regardless of price) looks like its name should be Lucky the three legged dog. Hey here is a pair of saw horses with a piece of plywood nailed to it $75 obo. Or this is a hollow core door supported by a baseball bat, a 2×4, a giant candy cane, and a peg leg. $125 firm (photo of vice not included). I think I once saw an actual old woodworkers bench with tail vice and dog holes that was from the early 1900s, but the top was so beat up it would need a lot of work to get it smooth and looking decent again and I think they wanted almost a G for it, but for that price you could almost get a brand new Sjobergs bench.

I plan on building a bench that will (hopefully be) simple enough to not take that much time and should be under $200 in lumber and then another few hundred for vices. I know that time is worth something I just can't imagine paying so much for something that I'd probably get syphilis from. I'm not against the old time stuff and know that ware means something was well loved/used, but I want something that will look decent and will function well. Just because its heavy and old doesn't mean its a high quality woodworking bench. I guess maybe all the good stuff is either kept since its still good or passed on to someone someone knows.

Anyone ever have similar experiences with used benches, especially on craigslist?


----------



## ScottStewart (Jul 24, 2012)

I kinda get it, but when you start to price out the materials for a stout topped workbench with vices it adds up fast, so I can see why people want real money for the good ones. I am debating building a roubo, and it looks like its going to run 600-800 for lumber if I build it our of hardwood, then vices on top.

There are plans out there for inexpensive workbenches that can be built fast. Woodsmith shop has free planss for one, the fww guys have a video series on one (getting started in woodworking). That's probably the best route if you don't want to spend a lot of cash. It won't be a roubo, but you wont have that much money tied up in it either.

For most people their first bench isn't their last bench.

My first bench is a lagbolted frame with a MDF top. It's no good for building furniture, but it has served me well for general house/diy projects.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

In the early 90's I built a workbench from either Wood or Woodsmith magazine.
The material is all construction grade 2×4's and MDF for the top. (with a replaceable hardboard cap) 
I built this in a weekend and still use it today. The cost was under $100.00
I have added a face vise and some storage under the work top after the build.
I will add that this bench is still solid as a rock and has been moved across town 3 times and to another state twice.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I was in the exact same situation over the Summer. I just moved into the house and my garage/workshop was the staging area for, well, everything. I too intended to build a nice workbench to augment my tiny starter bench. But in the interest of time/money/effort, I bought this maple topped school bench for ~$100 (via craigslist). I've added a face vise since taking the picture, and the bench serves my needs well enough. Its a tough SOB….heavy, solid, and fairly immovable. Its not the bench of my dreams, but will work for the foreseeable future. If nothing else, it brings back fond memories of middle school shop class


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Check out Bob Lang's Poplar Woodworking's 21ST Century Split-top Workbench and his video on its utility. I find it has great stability and utility. I made mine only 5' because of limited space. I reall am pleased with the Veratas twin screw vise in the face vise position. I made mine from pecan 'caus it was off my property and well dried. They can be constructed of any number of reasonably cheep face laminated construction grade lumber. Give it a look-see


----------



## jdubfudge (Jul 8, 2013)

After a few years of wood working I feel it is always best to build your bench. A solid bench cna be made for relitivley cheap. For example, my brother and I made his bench in a weekend. The top was made out of 2×4s that were jioned vertically. We didn't have the proper clamps, so we just glued and screwed them together. Then we made a jig for the router to plane them. The base was framed out of 1×3 select pine and then used paneling to fill in the rest. He put in 6 drawers and has a space underneath them. It's a solid bench. I have also made 5 benchs for my shop and still in the proces sof improving them.

What I like best about a bench that I made, is that it inspires me everytime I work.


----------



## Kryptic (Nov 8, 2013)

As much as I love a good bench, with bench dogs and double vices, I take the advice of an old friend in that it matters little how good your bench is, what does matter is what leaves your bench so if an old door slab on a set of saw horses works………..perfect.


----------



## HarveyM (Nov 11, 2012)

After our addition was added we were left with just under 700 sq. feet of dusty, unfinished space. I built 'Tom's Torsion Box Workbench' (google it) using some 3/4 birch ply and 2×4s. That and a couple workmates (the old, experienced kind) will see you through.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've owned a couple of old European style cabinetmaker's
benches and they are good working benches. I especially
like the old shoulder and tail vises, though part of the
reason is just aesthetic.

The vintage Danish style benches are somewhat collectible
and in demand as store fixtures and kitchen furniture. If
you find a full sized (7 foot) old one with the traditional vises 
it's probably worth in the neighborhood of $1000+ to 
a collector.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Two harbor freight workmates, under 20 bucks each on sale right now, with a piece if MDF on the top. A workbench for a few dollars, and the workmates are versatile.

http://www.harborfreight.com/folding-clamping-workbench-with-movable-pegs-47844.html


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

BTW, I got rid of my workbenches years ago. I use the workmates and a jaw horse with MDF on top. Nice thing is I can break them down and hang them on the wall and get room back in my garag…...er, shop


----------



## basswood (Dec 18, 2013)

In the past two months the Minneapolis Craig's List has had a $1200 Sjoberg bench for $200 and a $2000 Ulmia bench for $450. They are out there and sometimes for very reasonable prices.

You just have to be patient.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

How about this?
http://www.harborfreight.com/workbench-with-4-drawers-60-hardwood-69054.html

165 dollars…


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

In about 10-15 years the market will be flooded with " roubo era " benches.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

My first workbench was from a FWW plan called "easy workbench" or something like that. It was made out of about 5 sheets of plywood and was actually pretty solid. I've used it for the last 4 years and it has served me well. Total cost was about $250 plus the vise.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Pallets Ben, Pallets. That's how I built mine, it was fun, and if I'm not mistaken you work at a place with a fair supply of them. Cost me nothing, just some work, but that's the fun part


----------



## sgmdwk (Apr 10, 2013)

I built this bench http://lumberjocks.com/projects/84179 last spring and love it. The vise was on sale for about $100. Wood and plywood set me back about $120. Someday I'll glue up a solid wood top to replace the laminated plywood top, but this bench, as is, is heavy and very solid.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

When I was in your position I used a sheet of luan with 10" cut off one side, on top of two plastic folding saw horses, that was my bench for years, then I built my real bench.
For the top, free maple tables (sawn into 2, 3/4" wide strips) and free maple flooring, all on CL! 
For the trestle base I used Gerald Hack's Fine Woodworking design, Except I used selected construction lumber, I cut out all the knots, and put double rods through the stretchers instead of Gerald's single rod. Plus a few other tricks …


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

wow everybody. sorry I've been MIA since my op, just busy with the baby.

I really appreciate the input on how to build an cheap easy bench. I actually have bench planned out in my head, on paper, and on Sketchup for whenever it is possible for me to build it. Its going to be a mix of construction grade lumber, pallet wood, and hardwood flooring and I think that it will be a forever bench.

My OP was really questioning the craigslist posts. I would love to pick up something that isn't too expensive and would suit me for a few years or whenever I can do my own build. My biggest thing that I was questioning was the overpricing of benches on craigslist that look like cobbled together pieces of junk. Maybe they are great benches, maybe I'm wrong about what I perceive something should be worth, or what I'd like to pay for something, but it just seems to be that a lot of these posters around me don't have any clue as to what a fair price is.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

you got some good advice. given your schedule limitations and family priorities I would go with one of those myself (as I have in the past) - something cheap and easy to put together to at least have something to work with. you can always upgrade and rebuild something bigger later as time allows, but at least you'll have a workbench to work on and not be stressed for one (which makes building the 2nd one easier and can be done over a long period of time in small steps).

I think of it this way - craigslist adds for benches are either people trying to clean their parents house and have no idea of actual value per condition (more sentimental and price is based on some limited quick internet search for a workbench that looks like what they have), or something that someone put together as a temp work surface and they are trying to get back the $$$ they put into it thinking everyone will surely pay.

and then there are those few in between that either upgraded, or got out of woodworking and you could find really good deals on benches, but like anything else on CL - you really have to be there at the right time and be first in line for those and act fast.

I started with the FWW workbench which was under $100 including materials and hardware (+vice), and build my 2nd bench later based on the needs I developed.

Good luck with bench, woodworking, Family and Baby (in reverse order  )


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Someone in my area is selling this Danish Lervad bench for $500. I think its knida cool. Not $500 cool. If I needed a bench, I'd considering offering $300 though.


----------



## NimbleJack (Oct 14, 2010)

Patience is a virtue. There are some incredible workbenches out there and with a little patience and diligence - you can find one well within your budget. Your best bet is high school or community college surplus auctions. My house and wood shop burned to the ground in the summer of 2012. I doubt any home based woodworker is ever fully insured for the true worth of their tools - including me. As a result, I have learned to be very patient and diligent in replacing the tools I lost. Last month I purchased 2 work benches through state surplus auctions. One came from a high school and the other from a state university. Here are a few pics of the second bench.




























I paid less than $1000 for the bench and it came with 4 bench vises, a stack of maple and walnut stuffed in the cupboard, and the herkiest bench dog set up I have ever seen - a strip of 3/8 thick steel inlet into the bench top. Of note - one bench vise was a complete working Emmett pattern makers vise, the other three were C. A. Herriman of Chicago. Does anyone know anything about the Herriman vises? I cannot find any information on them. They are as smooth as silk. The Herriman corner vises are kinda cool in the way they wrap around the corner of the bench.

a.l


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

If you get syphilis from your work bench your doing a different kind of woodworking


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Dumpster dived for the parts for this one









Took maybe six hours to build, on the back patio. Later, added a leg vise that used an old pipe clamp. Then added a Crochet. Been in use ever since…

ps: Just the cost of a box of 2" screws…...


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

Don't know what the deal is with craigslist. Everyone talks about it being so great and all the great deals but all I ever see on there there is junk, usually overpriced junk. The few jewels that pop up usually are used but the guys selling want more than new retail.

For a workbench I've got 3. The first i bought retail from harbor freight is the little metal job for $79. Way I looked at it was you needed a workbench to build a good workbench. Now that I have it and been using it I really like it. I've made some mods, made it mobile, raised it up, put in some mounts for various tools etc.

2nd workbench is a utility trailer I use to put sheetgoods or long boards for cutting, much like people use saw horses or them expensive rockwell jawhorse things It a little low but it works. Just clamp things to the trailer and cut them. Sheetgoods are especially handy as usually they on the trailer fresh from the store when I'm ready to cut them.

My 3rd is a pile of pallets with a odd piece of ply on the top that was part of the package grizzly sent me when I ordered all my tools. Don't know how long it going to last sitting out in the rain like that. The bugs and weather will get it eventually but surprisingly it over a year old and still looking fine. Basically it just a nice place to take things and sit outside, and sand or paint them. Being outside I don't have the dust collection issues or worries about dripped paint. Originally I figured I would have to find someplace to haul them off, but than when I wanted to sand or paint something, the pile just seemed so convenient.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

Check out Shipwright's blog series. He built a dynamite workbench out of plywood. I think his goal was to keep it as cheap as possible, but also make it super functional and stout.

He's a phenomenal craftsman and super nice guy.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

"a hollow core door supported by a baseball bat, a 2×4, a giant candy cane, and a peg leg."

Better let Schwarz know that somebody got an advance copy of his next workbench book.

Ben, I think I'm in the same boat as you. With one wee one and another due in June, and countless projects to do for the wife and kids, my shop has stalled in it's progress to become what I want it to be. This is my current workbench :








Well, that's the same model, but the pieces of mine don't float mid-air. There's really no good place for a vise on it, so I either clamp the piece to the front apron or put it in my machinists vise. I have tons of great ideas for how to improve my shop but money/time is the limiting factor.

Hey, before it goes on Craigslist, I'd offer you my workbench. Let my loss be your gain…$500.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Seeing forum bumped again makes me still want a bench (I know I'm going to hurt myself at someone by trying to just get something done), but I just don't have the time right now to go through the build


----------



## ras61 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm probably the last person to be giving advice around here, but I built a cheap, strong, and very functional bench out of nothing but 2x's, 3/4" plywood, and deck screws. Since the only tool I had at the time was a power miter box it had to be simple, so the legs are just (2) 2×4's square cut where needed to make lap joints, and a sheet of 3/4 ply split into a 2' x 8' top and bottom shelf supported by 2×6 framing with a couple of cross members hanging on metal joist hangers. It sits up against the front wall of the garage, but I put it on casters for mobility and easy cleaning behind. It's big, strong, easy and quick to build, and doesn't look bad, and will probably be around until my grandkids clean out the house and try to get a small fortune for this "handmade classic by a local skilled craftsman" on Craigslist.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

If you live near Tedstor get the Lervad bench he posted. Its a solid classic around here and you wont regret it


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Someone look "vice" and "vise" in the dictionary. There is a big difference. 
FWIW, I like Tedstor's bench.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Does "vice" mean bad habbit and "vise" mean a clamping sort of thing… of vise-versa (or vice-versa)?


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

well i finally got one and stupidly enough it was right under my eyes the whole time.

my father in law passed away almost 5 years ago and his gun cleaning, loading, storage, etc. bench has been sitting idle since then just piled with crap. well now my mother in law is moving out of the house and we decided that we should deal with this behemoth. Only took about 10 hours to take apart and move (we'll see how long the rebuild takes. 40" deep, 96" long, and 36" tall made from SPF and plywood. Also attatched was a set of shelves about 10" deep that run the length of the bench. Its bigger than I'd planned and needs some work to get it to a woodworking bench, but should be good when its done.

1) Need some locking casters. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.
2) Needs a new top as its currently 3/4" ply. I am going to get some unfinished 2 1/4" hickory flooring from work and use that
3) Needs vices. I have a little 7" vise similar to this one. I am going to mount it for now (side not front) and do some dog holes. Eventually I am going to do some bigger and better vices but for now thats gonna have to work I think. If anyone has vise suggestions I'm all ears. Would like 9 or 10" quick release and hopefully not for an arm and a leg.


----------

